# Salt thrower!?



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

This can't be good for it.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ah no... wouldn't be too quick to volunteer for that one!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Who else patiently waited for a shovel to get ate up. Also he needs to just drive that sucker in that pile. Engine wasn't even bogging, c'mon it's a Honda not an (enter least favorite brand here). If your gonna do something dumb do it dumb right.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> ...Also he needs to just drive that sucker in that pile... If your gonna do something dumb do it dumb right.


lol, exactly!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Just when you thought you've seen everything...


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

They look like dumb, dumber, and dumbest . . .


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

They could be lazy city, state or county workers and figure the tax payers will just buy another snow blower next year.
:icon-stooges:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Did anyone else follow the link at the end of the vid showing the 55" snowfall in NL? 

Holy cow:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow that's a lot of snow. Ill keep my fingers crossed for a storm like that next year. That should be a good workout for the new engine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How do you get out of the house? The door can't open. Do you have to go out and shovel often? What about when you are sleeping? Escape hatch on the roof?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How do you get out of the house? The door can't open. Do you have to go out and shovel often? What about when you are sleeping? Escape hatch on the roof?


My favourite part is the car at about the 1:40 mark. He put his windshield wiper blades up the night before so he wouldn't have to unstick them the next morning.

Good thing he did too...that saved him a lot of time. Now if only he can find his house....


----------

